# Hi to all you camper stop outs from Wales



## robert webber (Feb 16, 2009)

Just finished my Tranny convert, tried her out on her maiden voyage in the back garden. Freezing, went back in doors to thaw out. Heard about these night heaters, Eberspacher, raided the funds to buy one off ebay. Well worth it. Tried it out last week back in the garden, tropical paradise. Think we may be ready for the open road, look out cornwall here we come. Any suggestions on wild camping places around Penzance. Thanks Rob n Net.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Feb 16, 2009)

*welcome*


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 16, 2009)

welcome to the wildside you will find plenty of places to stay on here


----------



## TWS (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside, yeah its nice and snug in your M/H with the heating on and tucked up, couldn't have a M/H without heating, just call me soft.

Tom


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Get that heater on and enjoy your wilding.

Happy Camping


----------



## daisyroots (Feb 17, 2009)

Any suggestions on wild camping places around Penzance. Thanks Rob n Net.[/QUOTE]

Hey Rob,

If you take the coastal road to Penzance from Marazion (overlooked by St Michaels Mount-a beautiful place) you should'nt have any problems overnighting.Touch wood no-ones ever stopped me and its one of my favourite spots!


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi daisyroots here's a link for the Cornwall section www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------

